
Dismissing Python Garbage Collection at Instagram - hk__2
https://engineering.instagram.com/dismissing-python-garbage-collection-at-instagram-4dca40b29172#.oxk11hmzf
======
gus_massa
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13421464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13421464)
(89 points, 4 hours ago (1 hour before), 37 comments)

